

Brace yourself, here come the hardware startups - danshapiro
http://www.hackthings.com/brace-yourself-here-come-the-hardware-startups/

======
OafTobark
It would be nice if someone would point out where these companies go to
manufacturer their products after getting a prototype up

~~~
srlake
Manufacturing is still non-trivial. It's not the kind of things two guys in an
apartment can figure out like launching a web app. There are a lot of
stakeholders and expertise involved, no matter where you actually go to get it
done.

~~~
jheitzeb
Things like Arduino and 3D-printing are making it easier to prototype actual
devices, and imho the effect of these is disruptive as it greatly increases
the number of people who can develop ideas and it greatly increases the
ability to iterate. Net-net is more innovation. So even if the rest is still
hard (design for manufacturing and manufacturing at scale) there's still a
disruption going on relative to the way things were a few years ago. Remember
that 15 or 16 years ago, if you wanted to sell something online, you needed to
buy servers, configure software, scan film and upload image files, etc. It's
gotten easier and so will hardware manufacturing, because the demand is there.

------
kirillzubovsky
This post goes great with your other one on Raspberry Pi. Hardware is
definitely becoming cheaper and for folks with time and curiosity, it is a
whole new fronteer to hack on. Time is a huge constraint right now (imho),
since it's a lot easier to make pictures filtering app than it is to hook up
your Roomba to the Pi, but in a few years we will definitely see an abundance
of hardware innovations that don't require VC funding.

